# guided trip



## willfishforfood (Jan 2, 2011)

I went fishing with a guide friend on The Cowlitz River here in Washington. Fishing was good but the catching was slow.
I got a later summer steelhead around 10lbs that was a little colored but cut good. Meat was still pink.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 3, 2011)

Sweet!!! I couldnt imagine 200hp with a tiller


----------



## fender66 (Jan 4, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Sweet!!! I couldnt imagine 200hp with a tiller



I was thinking the same thing. That has to wear you out fast!


----------



## Codeman (Jan 4, 2011)

Actually looks kind of small to be a 200 to me. Little bit of decal fun?


----------



## willfishforfood (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a 200 and have a friend that has a 300 tiller. they handle fine and they are all over the western rivers. The guide boats are big and heavy and take a lot jet to get them
on plane with 4 to 6 fisherman.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 7, 2011)

I like that drift boat in the background of tha last pic. Buddy of mine is currently restoring an old wooden drift boat. Can't wait to get out in it.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 7, 2011)

willfishforfood said:


> It's a 200 and have a friend that has a 300 tiller. they handle fine and they are all over the western rivers. The guide boats are big and heavy and take a lot jet to get them
> on plane with 4 to 6 fisherman.



I'd love to have something in the 90-100 range for my boat, and the way it is set up I'd have to use a tiller. Be cool with me.


----------

